# What time should i wake my APH up ? !!



## becky11 (Jan 29, 2009)

This probably sounds a little wierd but my 10 week old pygmy hedgehog doesnt wake up until 11pm every night, I sit waiting for her to wake up!! I know that they are noctural but I was just wondering is it ok to wake her up earlier? If yes, what time should I get her up? 
Are there any pygmy hedgehog owners out there? Do you wake yours in the day or the evening or the night? Or do you wait for yours to wake up on its own?


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Is the room she's in dark? You could try fooling her by keeping the room dark or covering the cage with a dark throw or towels. Mine usually get up at 8ish for their evening run.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

To be fair once your hedge-piggy is a wee bit older you can wake it up when you like 8/9 o'clock seems fine to me.
My pig is a lazy wee thing, get's up for an hour or so and goes back to bed but sometimes he randomly gets up at lunch time...So I wouldn't be too strict about the time you get her up.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

technically you can wake them when you want (obviously being sensible about it) I start my 'playtimes' at around 7.30 - 8pm by the time I get to the last hog he is usually up by then (10.30pm ish) but I have woken them all in the day (to show family in visits or trips to the vet) and yesterday one got himself up at 5.30pm - I was hoovering the room he was in though and he is a nosey tyke so I let him out for a run then. They are usually surprisingly friendly if woken up in the day but there is nothing wrong with with getting your hoggie up a few hours earlier - she may be more sluggish at first and snooze on you for a bit and then come around - they need a regular light/dark cycle to regulate their natural rhythms but once you start waking them a bit earlier she will probably get more used to it


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I always find my grumpy wee hog is much more friendly during the day! Probably too sleepy to be a grump


----------



## becky11 (Jan 29, 2009)

I keep mine in the lounge and it is really bright in there, then about 7pm we close the curtains and it gets dark. But like you say I would like to show my hedgehog off to my family, but I havent been able to yet, as I didnt want to risk waking her and upsetting her or making her grumpy! Thanks for all of your answers though it really helps.


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

I have 3 aph, willow gets up about 7.30, polly 10.00 and Mr pickles about 11.00 as he is soooooooo lazy!! the minute the lights dim they come out, yet the minute you put the kitchen light on they leg it back to bed!!
I get mine out about 6ish to clean them out and wash there wheels etc and pop them in a little run, they are more than happy to be out running around at that time. hope this helps


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

We get ours up around 9.00 pm so we can have some play time with him before we go to bed - he is a real grump when he gets up but then once he has had a few mealies he is fine - he then snuggles up and goes back to sleep !!!!

We put him back in his cage around 11.30 pm.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

We get ours up same time every night at 7.30 , at 7.00 we take her roof off the igloo , give her time to get used to being in the light . Then she humphs a little , but is fine once picked up . She then either goes in the playpen in the living room or the one in the dining room , depending on where we are congregating that night . She is up till around 9.00 then goes back into her home :2thumb:


----------

